# Hitman Blood Money, missing texture



## JonasStris (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey

I'm having a major issue with Hitman Blood Money. When i try to play, most of the texture is gone. There is no floor, there is no walls. So it's not playable, it have worked fine on my old computer, so I guessed it might be my Windows 7?

But it's supposed to be the same as Vista isnt it? And I know that Hitman Blood Money works on Vista, since I have played it there.

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t211/JonasStris/HitmanBloodMoney.png

Thats how it looks like when I start playing.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

What are your specs?

RAM
CPU
Graphics Card
PSU
Motherboard

I will install my copy of hitman 4 on my Windows 7 copy and see if it works fine for me.


----------



## JonasStris (Jun 12, 2009)

RAM:*Corsair XMS3 TWIN3X DDR3-1600 6 GB (3x2GB)* 
CPU: *Intel Core i7 920*
Graphic Card: *ATI Radeon HD 4870x2*
PSU: *Corsair TX 750W*
Motherboard: *Asus P6T Deluxe*


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't think you should be running a Corsair 750w with a 4870x2, you should probably be running a Corsair 850w, but that is beside the point.

I have my picture uploaded here and it works fine.

I think you should try the patch 1.2
http://www.fileplanet.com/164152/160000/fileinfo/Hitman:-Blood-Money-Patch-v1.2

You might want to just use the Display driver only for the game and uninstall catalyst control center.
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=win7/windows-7-64bit

Uninstall program
http://www.revouninstaller.com/


----------

